# Chicken Liver



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hellloooooo...

Was wondering if anyone here feeds chicken livers to their Havs? I added some cooked chicken liver to Beamers food this weekend and HE LOVED IT!! he actually ate all his food really fast..which is soooo not like him..

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My dogs get chicken and beef liver as treats for any training and sometimes a little in their meals. All of my dogs love it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are not too crazy about cooked liver, but they love the freeze dried beef liver treats. Go figure.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just want to make sure its OK to feed to Beamer... Since he loves it so much....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would not feed a lot of liver, it could give him diarrhea, give very small amounts. I can make a quarter size of beef liver or one chicken liver last for a whole training session.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've never tried it.

I tried a "liver flavor" treat once and she flipped her nose up at it, but never tried the real stuff. lol.....it kinda grosses me out as much as the bully sticks. ugh.
Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

The only liver I've given Nico is freeze dried liver treats. Although he likes most treats, he does not like freeze dried liver. It's supposed to be the cadillac of treats, but he turns his nose up at it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sandi,
For training how do you cook it? Do you add anything?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I usually just bake @ 350 until they have a dry but soft texture. I have cooked in the microwave, but prefer the oven method. I may add a little bit of garlic powder not garlic salt, this week I even put a little ground cumin on it. Smarty will eat plain with seasoning. Be sure to pierce the chicken livers or they may burst in the oven.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I've never tried it.
> it kinda grosses me out as much as the bully sticks. ugh.
> Kara


I make a liver treat that you have to puree the chicken livers-talk about GROSS!uke: But they love it so much, that i just try not to look at it. They literally go nuts over it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I make a liver treat that you have to puree the chicken livers-talk about GROSS!uke: But they love it so much, that i just try not to look at it. They literally go nuts over it.


Oh....nasty!!!uke: You are a cooler mom than me! lol, I don't know if I could handle that smell. Egads.

lol

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well i do it because they love it, but mainly because its CHEAP!! I keep it in the freezer, helps keep the gulping down.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I broke down and bought some liver last night at the market. I came home and offered it to Gucci and she practically had a nervous breakdown! ound: She flipped her nose up and stepped back, so I stepped closer and offered it again and she started *whimpering* and RAN OFF.

She is SOOOOO MY DOG. LOL

I will offer it one more time, just to make sure she wasn't too full from dinner, she had a new "meal" last night. I thought I would dehydrate it and make the freezer treats, but I'm not going to waste my time and stink up the house if she won't eat it.

Does anyone else have a dog that won't touch liver?

They also had beef KIDNEYS and HEART? ewww! lol Do people eat this, or is this sold mainly for pets?

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, good to know. i was going out to get some today! I will have to rethink that!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Wow, good to know. i was going out to get some today! I will have to rethink that!


Don't let me discourage you from trying it! Some dogs really LOVE it and would do anything for it.

Try it anways  They are very cheap, so if they don't like it, you will have only wasted a few dollars. I've spent MORE money on fancy commercial dog treats that she won't touch. My neighbor was lovin' life for awhile because I kept bringing her over tons of treats and dogfood that Gucci wouldn't touch. lol

She's eating much better now that I'm home-cooking everything 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

How did you prepare it Kara? I mix mine with dried potato flakes & bake it. I grind up the liver but if i dont have the stomach for that i will just mix them whole. The original recipe called for a box of corn muffing mix but i wanted to stay away from corn.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I didnt' cook it yet. I took a tiny, itty bitty piece to see if she was interested (I was about to cut them up for the dehydrator)

Do you think that would make a difference if I went ahead and cooked them?

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

ICK!! No wonder Gucci ran!:biggrin1: My dogs wouldnt touch it either raw(i know because i dropped some once). I would try it cooked & see how she likes it. Let me know!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, why dont you start a thread on 'Homemade diets' so we can get some ideas on recipes from you & everyone who cooks for their dogs. I have been thinking about it but a little intimidated. I have read tons of info on the subjet but still somewhat heistitant.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh...Okay! lol Thanks!

Well, I did squeeze out all the blood (ICKK!!) and I was just mainly trying to get a reaction. If I was a betting woman, I'd say she won't like it. She has refused all liver flavored treats. I even bought some fancy gourmet ones,

But heck, I already have it....I might as well throw it in the dehydrator...If she won't eat it, I'll give it to my neighbor 

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> I broke down and bought some liver last night at the market. I came home and offered it to Gucci and she practically had a nervous breakdown! ound: She flipped her nose up and stepped back, so I stepped closer and offered it again and she started *whimpering* and RAN OFF.
> 
> She is SOOOOO MY DOG. LOL
> 
> ...


Yes Kara, people really do eat this.  French make a dish called sweet breads and it's like a stew that's made of liver, kidney and hearts (I think) and it tastest really good. I know, I am a true omnivore. Oh, and all three of my dogs will sell their souls for chicken and beef liver. Isn't it funny that our dogs resemble us so much. :biggrin1:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I would be cautions with the Liver...especially if any one wants to give their Hav Beef Liver...it's loaded with Cholestorol I believe...even more than eggs and can pose a problem I think with the already low levels in Hav's this might put it too high if that's a possiblilty. I'm not sure of the Chicken Liver though..that's probably good for them...I just heard of the levels in the beef Liver being very high.

Derek


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is the answer to my question! I am going to try Dexter with some chicken livers today.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, thats funny! 2 years ago. This was probably one of the last times he ever had liver as we started him on raw food shortly after this thread.. lol

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ryan, I remember when you first started Beamer on raw and one day he was shivering after he ate. Some of us we sure you should take him to the vet and have blood tests because we were afraid he had a liver shunt! LMAO. Talk about over reacting! You were right, the food had been too cold!! Ah, memories!
Carole


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter loved the chicken liver! I baked about 350 degrees for about 15 minutes, they were about 160 degrees inside. I scissored cut the liver up into tidbits and Dexter had to earn the treats. 

Dexter ate the liver like he ate the tidbits of apple I gave him the other night. He loves them both!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As we speak, Dexter is still looking for more liver treats!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Linda,

I'd watch how much fruit you give Dexter.. He dedinatly does not need the sugar, and his teeth don't either! 


Ryan


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks! 

Where do you buy Beamer's medalions? And how much do you feed?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Linda,

I used to buy Natures Variety raw medallions for Beamer. but about a year ago they raised the prices in Canada BIG TIME! So we switched to a Canadian raw food producer which costs much less than the imported NV.

Since your in the US, Natures Variety seems like a good product to start with!

Ryan


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The medialions come in 8 oz patties....How do you figure out the amount to feed?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Linda,

Beamer is 11lbs and has different activity levels depending on the season. During the spring/summer I give him 12oz a day. He is quite active during these months and needs more food. In the fall/winter I only give him 8oz as our walking and playing outside are more far and inbetween since the weather stinks. Keep in mind this is just a rough outline. He gets chicken necks and beef back bones to, which usually work out to more than his daily totals.

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine love liver- cooked. They dont really like it raw so I usually have to chop it and mix it in.

Ryan- are you really feeding Beam that much??? A very active 30lb dog is suppose to get 12 oz a day according to NV. 

Linda- you can buy the 1 oz medallions since you have the one dog or the 8 oz patties. You do save money with the patties on a $/ounce scale. It helps when you have more (but costs more!) As for breakfast, I split the patty between them 1/2 Dash 1/4 for the girls. If Dash doesnt eat it all, I give it to one of the girls.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda,

Ok, I'm crazy.. lol

What i meant to say was 6oz in the summer and 4oz in the winter.. hahahaha
When Linda said the patties were 8oz, for some reaosn that stuck in my head. Mine are actually 4oz patties.

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to see your last post, Ryan. I was thinking to myself, 12 oz??? He's got to be kidding! 

Linda~ I buy the 1oz. medallions for Tori and she gets (at 8 lbs.) 3 oz./day. I usually give her 1 in the A.M (she's never very hungry in the morning and often won't even eat 1) and the remainder in the evening.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- I was thinking that is why Beamer is having weight issues!!!! 

I still let Dash really overeat some days and not as much other. Some days he is just starving but he is really active and burns it off and some. Dora is the one I have to watch the closest. But she has been more active lately too.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My guys love liver, but it always gives them the runs.

Therefore, I do not love liver. No liver here!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So, if.....I buy the 8oz. size.....their frozen right....Dexter would get 4oz in the morning and 4 oz at night. 

Do you take them out the night before so they thaw by morning???????

Sorry for the dumb questions.....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I started feeding my guys beef and chicken liver on regular basis. All three love, love, love cooked liver, but Romeo actually eats raw beef and chicken and all organ meats. I can't get Brandy (red standard) to eat any organ meats that have not been cooked. Bugsy loves raw chicken gizzards. No one gets the runs.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Linda,

Yes, I thaw out the raw overnight in the fridge.
Ryan


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Ryan!

Now, I can figure out the numbers. I think I would like to try Dexter on the raw. Is there any going back once you start raw? Dexter loves his raw bones!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

All three of mine eat raw, homecooked and kibble mixed with either raw or homecooked. They never, ever, ever ate kibble by itself, so I don' have to worry about going back to kibble.  They also don't like any canned food.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda - once you get them on raw it is really easy to manage. Always defrost medallions in the fridge, handling just like people meat. Be sure to clean surfaces, etc. If I should ever forget to defrost, I pop 3 frozen medallions into the microwave on the defrost ground meat setting and in 2 minutes they are defrosted. I have to feed Lola out of a Kong because she is such a piggy she will wolf her food down so fast she chokes. 

I don't mix at all, after switching to raw a year or so ago when Lola was 1. When I travel with her I will buy some chicken thighs. And Nature's Variety makes freeze dried medallions which are great for travel. I reconstitute them with water, sometimes mix them with some ground meat. Usually we'll only be away from home and NV from the pet store for 4 days, so it is OK for her to be on a 100% meat diet for that time frame. It doesn't upset her and I usually get her to eat some mini carrots or other veggies during that time, and she gets the bones from the chicken backs or thighs.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

edited: I didn't realize so many people answered, and replied from first page thinking that was all there was -- so what I said below may already have been said. My apologies if so.

Also just want to note that they are both high in vit A -- especially beef. Go to nutritiondata.com and look it up and you will find out how high it is. A rule of thumb for homefeeders is to give about 3-4% of RAW of their food amount per day. 

So, a 10 lb dog would get somewhere around 20% of one ounce (if I figured right). While I think it would be alright to get more than this sometimes, I question it's safety regularly. Since the Vit A is in natural form, the body can likely get rid of what it doesn't need....but still....that is a lot of a vit that is not water soluable -- and they are already getting vit A in their food. So, I would not be going overboard with this as training treats, if it were me, personally.

Since these are such small dogs, I suggest homebaking a treat where you add liver in -- that way it has the liver smell, but you can feed a resonable amount. Can store long term in freezer, and take out just what you need.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My boys love chopped liver!!!! They can't wait for the Jewish side of the family to come for gatherings as we always have chopped liver and my sister has been known to keep some always on her hands to keep the boys close by. LOL. I just couldn't do the liver raw. but I imagine there is some mixed into the medallions.

It is so funny how different all these neezers are on what they can eat. My boys who are 17.6 and 22.8 lbs only get 5-6 ounces a day of the medallions and ground turkey and 25 calories of treats and all the greenbeans they want. Once a week they get a half a Bully, If I up the medallions they gain weight (Cash more than Jasper) They always seem hungry but they are by no means skin and bones. And they get a 1.5-2 mile walk every morning and play outdoors when ever they want. But they are pretty mellow and don't burn a lot of calories being crazy (well Jasper does when the mail comes)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't realize this thread was started so long ago! lol 

I've made my own liver treats too, beef and veal, by simmering them in water for 20 mins. or so, then baking them in a low oven for 1-2 hrs, depending on thickness of pieces. The guys love them! I also use the Pure Bites freeze-dried liver. 

I have given them chicken hearts, raw, and they love them! I only did this twice so far, but have some in the freezer. I gave 2 ch. hearts and a really small drumstick for a meal. We have grocers with animal tongues, hooves, brains, you name it in their meat sections. Gross to look at, but hey, the dogs love that stuff! lol 

Oh and yes, Kara, people do eat that stuff too. My mom is a huge fan of 'blood pudding'. I used to eat it as a kid, but haven't been able to in over 20 yrs. now! Ick!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish I could offer liver to my guys, but Rufus seems to have problems anytime I alter the diet much at all. Last time it was an anal gland abscess and I am still nervous about a recurrance of that, so I guess I'll just keep to his usual diet for now. I added in some fish oil though and that's been doing fine. 



Missy said:


> But they are pretty mellow and don't burn a lot of calories being crazy (well Jasper does when the mail comes)


Missy, I was thinking about you and Jasper and have you ever considered something like a mail basket that catches the mail before it hits the floor? This one I found is even solid and looks like it would block Jasper from seeing it coming through the door. http://www.mailcatcher.org/


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy,

Does Jasper eat the mail after it comes through the slot?? lol

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How many calories do you think is in a pottery barn catalog? So far the most damage is to catalogs...the only other thing he shredded was the transfer papers from my safe account to my fidelity account... do you think he is really protecting me from shopping and bad investments? 

Christy, that is terrific! I have never seen one that compact. I am going to discuss this with DH. Thanks you for the link.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> How many calories do you think is in a pottery barn catalog? So far the most damage is to catalogs...the only other thing he shredded was the transfer papers from my safe account to my fidelity account... do you think he is really protecting me from shopping and bad investments?
> 
> Christy, that is terrific! I have never seen one that compact. I am going to discuss this with DH. Thanks you for the link.


Does her tear up the dog catalogs too or only Pottery Barn LOL! He's just protecting his own interests by keeping you from wasting money on something other than toys or treats LOL!

I hope DH likes it! It's a little pricey, but looks well made.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

No he hates the dog catalogs too! since he is not a toy lover...he strongly feels Cash already has way too many toys.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Ryan, why did you cook the liver? You are a raw feeder remember lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My guys eat liver and hearts. I just mix them up in their raw mix. They seem to love it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, this was before we switched over to raw! I used to mix in cooked liver with his kibble... ughhh.. lol

Ryan


----------

